# Paver Patio w/ Polymeric Sand



## chigundo (Apr 27, 2009)

How did they replace the original sand with polymeric sand in the first place?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If they replaced the sand, they should have vibrated the polymeric sand into the joints to preserved the interlock and levelness.

It is rare to see polymeric on a real interlocking paver job like a driveway, sidewalk, street, airport taxiway or ship unloading area, but its seems to get sold on the casual jobs.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I am not exactly sure how the polymeric sand was installed. I had the impression they used a pressure washer or an air compressor.

That's one hecl of a fish concrete mason.


----------

